# Cool crosses!



## Magic.flyball (Feb 13, 2008)

These are some awesome breed crosses!

Pugalier (cavalier/pug):









Chion (Chihuahua / Papillon):









(Sheltie/Poodle):









Chiweenie (Chihuahua / Dachshund):










Hope you all enjoyed these pics!

I will hopefully post more later


----------



## Magic.flyball (Feb 13, 2008)

here are some more! 

(Beagle/German Shepherd) :









(Pomeranian/corgi):









(Lab/Greyhound):









Pom-A-Pug (Pomeranian / Pug):


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

They are beautiful,but im pretty sure the shelters are full of dogs that look or are the same as those,too many people are creating hybrids and its turning the dog world upside down and contributing to the ever growing number of unwanted pooches.

Not being funny,just being here has taught me alot of new things dog wise i didnt know and thats one of them.

Take care.Mr Pooch


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

And these were all produced on purpose?

I'm guessing so. People don't usually give oopses cute names.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

This thread like many others that are open right now just make me raise an eyebrow...


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm sure there are people who thought that Parker, Sammy, Diana and Manny were "cool crosses," too. And then they ended up homeless and/or abandoned by their owners.

And in the WTF department, whose bright idea and how was it physically possible for THIS to happen?!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Please don't feed the pigeons.


----------



## tbuss5831 (Feb 24, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Please don't feed the pigeons.


Honestly some dogs are ok 50/50 I love my half rott/box He is such a great dog and he has the best of both worlds...









Thats my half rott/box with my buds pitt, they are best buds.

More to come...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Tbuss,nobodys saying you cant have a cross,its just the purpose breeding to "create" new types of dogs just for their looks is having a real strain on dog shelters.

People get this new "desighner" breed and when it has millions of problems maybe health maybe temperment,guess where he/she will end up? you got it the good old dog shelter!will he/she get rehomed,unlikely their are just too many unwanted dogs already,just ask Teddie ruxpin or curbside

Take care.Mr Pooch


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

No one is saying 50/50 crossbred dogs are BAD. We all like dogs. People just have issues with breeding crossbreds on purpose, giving them cutesy names while there are so many in shelters. Your rott/boxer is a cute little guy, btw. 

Since we're showing off 50/50 dogs.... here's Shack, my old dog:










half german shepherd half golden retriever. A Golden shepherd in this day's world, I suppose. 

We got him as a pup for free from someone who was about to take him to the pound. He was an awesome dog.


----------



## TeddysMom (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree that they shouldn't be cross bred intentionally either. But I did get Teddy from a woman who had bred her Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Male with her Female Golden Retriever for what she called a "Miniature Golden Retriever". I really didn't care about her breeding, I just wanted a puppy.

Teddy is the a cross breed and we love how he's turning out. 
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel/ Golden Retriever


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Nothing wrong with crosses, or mixes or mutts or heinz 57s. Just dont breed them.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Nothing wrong with crosses, or mixes or mutts or heinz 57s. Just dont breed them.


Exactly!!! Couldn't say it better my self!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Nothing wrong with crosses, or mixes or mutts or heinz 57s. Just dont breed them.


Ditto...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Whats a heinz 57?,and the above is right.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

tbuss5831 said:


> Honestly some dogs are ok 50/50 I love my half rott/box He is such a great dog and he has the best of both worlds...


Don't get me wrong I LOVE mutts and would pick them over almost any breed. I however don't agree with the puting of a mut up on a pedistool and making them a designer breed. She/he may have not meant anything by making this thread, but the last thing I want to see right now are the "cool" crosses. 

I own three mutts and have had several others; all are rescues even my pure breed. They are awesome dogs and I wouldn't trade them for anything. I'm not going to put my dogs in a "cool crosses" thread where people will only say "Oh I want one" and then go out and start breeding.


Mr Pooch said:


> Tbuss,nobodys saying you cant have a cross,its just the purpose breeding to "create" new types of dogs just for their looks is having a real strain on dog shelters.
> 
> People get this new "desighner" breed and when it has millions of problems maybe health maybe temperment,guess where he/she will end up? you got it the good old dog shelter!will he/she get rehomed,unlikely their are just too many unwanted dogs already,just ask Teddie ruxpin or curbside
> Take care.Mr Pooch


Exactly what Mr. Pooch said. After spending the whole day yesterday trying to find homes for dogs people have breed and then kicked out this thread just turns my stomach.

Mr. Pooch a heinz 57 is a mutt. Just another way to say it; crosses, mutts, heinz 57.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mix of everything or a dog that you have no clue what it is.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

To me, a Heinz 57 is a dog that I can't see any particular breed in, not even 1! I think mutts are really cool. Some of them are the coolest looking dogs ever, and another cool thing about them is you might never see another one like it ever again. One of a kind


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Ted,Laurelin,thanks,another new thing learnt.lol


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

For those of us who can recall Black And White TV and live Commericials.. Heinz Ketchup commercials used to boast that their ketchup was made with 57 varieties of tomatoes. So, a Heinz 57 varieties dog is one of very mixed and unknown lineage.

I don't get the whole "designer dog" thing at all. Years past it used to be called "OOPS! My Pure Bred Bitch came into heat and escaped..." and the puppies were given away... 

I guess that happened to some guy and he was in marketing and used his genius to come up with the first designer breed and sold the puppies for some outlandish sum of Money. It sure sounds very 5th Avenue to me anyway.. right next to those old Heinz Ketchup commercials... 

.. and the live Gillette razor commercial that ended all live commercial shots forever.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> For those of us who can recall Black And White TV and live Commericials.. Heinz Ketchup commercials used to boast that their ketchup was made with 57 varieties of tomatoes. So, a Heinz 57 varieties dog is one of very mixed and unknown lineage.


Yep. 

I think any dog that is made up of more than two breeds could be a heinz 57. We named Duncan, Duncan Heinz because we have no clue beides Heeler what he's mixed with. I'm always on the search of what he could be. He's changed so much since he was a pup it's hard to tell.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I think the thing that bugs me most about all the supposed "hybrids" and "designer breeds," is that almost all the pictures you see are of puppies. Well, of course they're cute! What puppies aren't?! Show any dog as a puppy, and people are going to coo over it.

The other day at the vet's office, a lady brought in her recently spayed pup to have her sutures removed. An absolutely adorable Maltese mix. Holding her was like holding a cloud, she was so light and fluffy. The lady asked me to ask the vet if there's "anything I can give this dog? She's so hyper and she doesn't listen!" 

It just frosts me that her immediate solution is to drug the dog into a stupor, rather than give it the exercise, training and discipline it needs. Not to mention that she just HAD TO HAVE a puppy, rather than adopting one of the many, many calm, settled adult dogs available in rescues or shelters.

To me, that is probably the biggest reason there's so many homeless dogs. People want cute, cuddley little puppies, but not the dogs they grow into. They won't consider adopting an adult, because they don't want to "inherit someone else's problems" or whatever, and instead, through lack of training and a big pile of ignorance, they let their own dog, raised from a pup, become a "problem dog," then dump it at a shelter because it "doesn't listen."

And that's where we go back to the hybrid thing. Since there's no breed standard, what you'll actually end up with is a crap shoot. People fall in love with "that puppy in the window," and have no idea what it's going to be like as an adult. I'm thinking of the puggle who lives a few blocks away. As a puppy, I saw him out on walks almost every day. Now that he's grown, and is no longer a cute little wrinkley-faced pup, I only see him if we walk past their house when he's outside, with the owners periodically yelling at him to stop barking.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

sillylilykitty said:


> Nothing wrong with crosses, or mixes or mutts or heinz 57s. Just dont breed them.


*Well said!!! The shelters and rescues are full of them, we don't need more.*


----------



## TeddysMom (Feb 6, 2008)

Lorina said:


> I think the thing that bugs me most about all the supposed "hybrids" and "designer breeds," is that almost all the pictures you see are of puppies. Well, of course they're cute! What puppies aren't?! Show any dog as a puppy, and people are going to coo over it.
> 
> The other day at the vet's office, a lady brought in her recently spayed pup to have her sutures removed. An absolutely adorable Maltese mix. Holding her was like holding a cloud, she was so light and fluffy. The lady asked me to ask the vet if there's "anything I can give this dog? She's so hyper and she doesn't listen!"
> 
> ...


Awww.... this makes me sad to read this. But I'm sure you weren't making a blanket statement about all cross breed owners with these examples, were you? We just adopted our adorable cross breed Teddy and I can't imagine loving him any less when he's full grown........ just because he's a hybrid breed.

I should also mention that I have a family member who is a registered breeder of Yorkies. She has one male Yorkie who's testicles didn't "drop properly" and she can't breed him. She's now ready to get rid of him. She's willing to give him away for free. (She paid $800 for this full breed Yorkie with papers.) But now has no use for him.

My point is that just because someone owns a full breed dog doesn't mean they will treat them better or are a more loving pet owner.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

No, of course not. I know many, many great pet owners of any and all breeds and mixes. What kind of dog you have and where you got him matters less to me than how you'll love him. I don't care if a dog is the love child of Paris Hilton's Chihuahua and Britney's Shih Tzu ... it's the loving home the right person could give that dog that matters.

I don't expect your average pet owner to understand the overpopulation problem. I don't think anyone understands the extent of it until they work in a shelter. I had the unfortunate, but extremely eye-opening, experience of working the incoming desk at a high-kill spca.


----------



## TeddysMom (Feb 6, 2008)

Lorina, I can't imagine working somewhere like that. I think it would rip my heart out. I'll admit that I am one of those people who didn't understand the overpopulation problem until we got our puppy and I started looking for "training help" online and found this forum and others. 

In fact, I've learned so much from all of you about things I had no idea about that have helped me a great deal (NILIF and quality food in particular). I apologize if my feathers get a little ruffled from time to time on the subject about cross breeds. LOL


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

This forum, in the year-or-so that I've been involved in it, tends to return to this topic on a regular basis. Each time it does, some true dog lovers, who happen to have a *-poo or other "designer breed" end up getting their feelings hurt. I wish I could make it all stop.

Nobody I know has an issue with the dogs. They have as good a chance of turning out to be lovely, healthy dogs as any other mix and, yes, better than many poorly-bred purebreds.

Usually the people who start these threads are new and probably don't realize that people have been beating each other up over this for some time. I'd like to give the OP the benefit of the doubt in this respect.

If I'm wrong and you're really try to stir up bad feelings, then shame on you for upsetting these good people.


----------



## georgygirl (Nov 28, 2006)

I guess I may be one of the odd ducks around here, but I have absolutely no problem with people breeding mixes as long as they do the health testing that every breeder should do and are completely honest about what their dogs are, mixes. Unfortunately, there are _very few_ mix breeders that will do that, but there are some.


----------



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

There are many factors that contribute to the number of unwanted, unloved, uncared for, neglected, and abused dogs in this country. The intentional breeding of hybrids isn't one of them. Outlaw the practice tomorrow and the overall welfare of dogs doesn't improve one bit.


----------



## Magic.flyball (Feb 13, 2008)

georgygirl said:


> I guess I may be one of the odd ducks around here, but I have absolutely no problem with people breeding mixes as long as they do the health testing that every breeder should do and are completely honest about what their dogs are, mixes. Unfortunately, there are _very few_ mix breeders that will do that, but there are some.


yes, i am with you! I believe the same thing


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, I don't see any huge harm in breeding mixes if the proper testing has been done, but that's not usually how it goes. Usually the puppymills decide they can make big bucks by breeding mixes, or a backyard breeder gets 2 dogs of different breeds and decides to breed them, without regard for temperment or health. Ugh.

I will tell you what kind of mix does NOT make an attractive dog. When I was a teen, our neighbors got a nice purebred Miniature Schnauzer. The mother of the family wanted to spay her right away, as she thought she had her hands full with 3 kids, and did not really want puppies. But the father _reallyreally_ wanted her to have pups, and had a pedigreed stud all lined up. So the mom agreed that she could have ONE litter, and then be spayed. Well, on her first heat, they didn't notice, and she got out and was impregnated by the other neighbor's Sheltie. She only had 2 pups, and one died (her first heat; she was too young, and didn't know to pull off the sac). But that surviving puppy was the UGLIEST dog I have ever seen. That's OK; the puppymills can't think of a cutesy name for a Sheltie/Schnauzer mix anyway (Schnaltie? Shelzer?). And the mom of that family had to remind the dad of the rule: ONE litter, and she had the dog spayed. The dad was so mad  .


----------



## Dogsareme (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes I don't agree with cross breeding them on purpose. 

You can find what ever breeds you can imagine already cross bred in the shelters. I have a Greyhound/Husky! He's from a rescue and is the most unique dog! You can't gaurantee a certain look when you cross breed...those dogs where just lucky to get the specific traits of both...


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Lorina said:


> And that's where we go back to the hybrid thing. Since there's no breed standard, what you'll actually end up with is a crap shoot. People fall in love with "that puppy in the window," and have no idea what it's going to be like as an adult. I'm thinking of the puggle who lives a few blocks away. As a puppy, I saw him out on walks almost every day. Now that he's grown, and is no longer a cute little wrinkley-faced pup, I only see him if we walk past their house when he's outside, with the owners periodically yelling at him to stop barking.


In fairness though, this isn't an issue with x-breeding at all. The shelters are also full of purebreds that aren't puppies anymore, that and the owners haven't dedicated themselves to the proper training and excercise. And you're first post Lorina about the Plott\Chi mix bothers me also, but for a different reason. I realize that it's difficult to "guess the breed" especially at a young age, but where in the world did anyone possibly think that dog had any chi in it? The description even says they don't think there''s any chi there. So why list it as a chi mix?


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

RonE said:


> This forum, in the year-or-so that I've been involved in it, tends to return to this topic on a regular basis. Each time it does, some true dog lovers, who happen to have a *-poo or other "designer breed" end up getting their feelings hurt. I wish I could make it all stop.
> 
> Nobody I know has an issue with the dogs. They have as good a chance of turning out to be lovely, healthy dogs as any other mix and, yes, better than many poorly-bred purebreds.
> 
> ...


Although I would like to get up on my soapbox about breeding ANY dogs, I will settle for agreeing with RonE.

I have always contributed to local shelters and national programs designed to help homeless dogs. I have volunteered time for several rescue organizations (I can't work in most shelters because I am horribly allergic to cats).

Today, my husband and I decided to take the next stop and have applied to foster homeless dogs and prepare them for adoption by loving families. We will be another part of the solution to the problem of unwanted dogs, and I feel good about that. In fact, I feel SO good about that I just gave our "pound pup" another great big hug.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

doggone6 said:


> Today, my husband and I decided to take the next stop and have applied to foster homeless dogs and prepare them for adoption by loving families. We will be another part of the solution to the problem of unwanted dogs, and I feel good about that. In fact, I feel SO good about that I just gave our "pound pup" another great big hug.


Thank you!!!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

After catching up on a few threads today, my impression is there _MUST_ be some school project going on. Some of these just seem to be trying to elicit response. 

Feed a pigeon once, and feed the flock forever...


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Okay, 2 things.

I'm not necessarily against breeding them IF and only if they are health tested and proven (in SOMETHING - work, a sport, conformation (since the purebred parents can be shown- but just being a good pet isn't enough, just like it isn't enough with a purebred) - AND the generations of health testing are there- not just the parents, but the grandparents, greats, etc. I've yet to see ANY 'designer' breeder who starts with anything but puppymill or untested BYB stock.

2) Yes, there are purebreds in shelters. But I'd almost like to STOP counting pit bulls in that statistic and count them separately, because they've got a different set of problems than most breeds. f


----------



## the mama (Dec 28, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> .. and the live Gillette razor commercial that ended all live commercial shots forever.


OK, I remember the Heinz 57 commercials... but what was the live Gillette commercial?????? I gotta know!!


----------

